
Google dodges lawsuit over Genius lyric scraping - thebigspacefuck
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21363692/google-genius-lyrics-lawsuit-scraping-copyright-yelp-antitrust-competition
======
Havoc
That's insane. So google just gets a free pass despite being caught red-handed
scraping & 1:1 using content that isn't theirs?

